

How  to make sure your startup goes belly-up - mjshampine
http://fullstart.com/knowledge/6-5-ways-make-sure-startup-goes-belly/

======
nattaggart
Points 1 and 2 seem entirely self promotional.

Since when is _not_ outsourcing your development a recipe for disaster?
Conventional Silicon Vally business wisdom leans in the exact opposite
direction: keeping core business functions in-house.

------
smacktoward
_> Forgo legal experts and feel free to infringe upon other company’s
copyrights. Dare them to come after a low-flying start-up!_

That strategy actually worked out pretty well for YouTube...

~~~
BerislavLopac
YouTube was an outlier. They were acquired because of their unique position at
the time.

